# The greates lies in aviation



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2007)

1- We will be on time...maybe even early

2- I have no interest in flying for the airlines

3- All that turbulence spoiled my landing

4- I only need glasses for reading

5- I broke out right at minimums

6- The weather is going to be alright, its clearing up to VFR

7- Dont worry about the weight and ballance, it'll fly

8- If we get a bit lower i think we'll see the lights

9- This aircraft outperforms the book by 20%

10- We in aviation are overpaied, underworked and well respected

11- Oh sure, no problem, i've got over 2000 hours in that aircraft

12- No need to look that up, i've got it memorized

13- Sure it can fly, it's got wings doesn't it ?

14- Your airplane will be ready at 2 o'clock

15- We fly everyday, we dont need recurent training

16- i Thought YOU took care of that

17- I've got the field in sight

18- I've got the traffic in sight

19- Of course i know where we are

20- I'm SURE the gear was down


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2007)

Hahaha  ;D I like #10, it is so true


----------

